# Adding clear rhinestones to a t shirt



## STWP55 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am currently selling a t shirt that has a manufacturer's cost to my company of between
$4.50-$6.00. I am contemplating doing a more
upscale version of the garment by adding clear rhinestones. The rhinestones would be added to the text "New York", the capital letters are 1" high and the lower case letters are 3/4" high.

How many rhinestones will be needed? What size?
How much will be added to the manufacturing costs?

Is there a practical way of adding the rhinestones
myself? (I am not the world's handiest person)

Thank you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

doing rhinestone text at3/4 inch will depend on the font used..certainly a single line but the number stones depends on the font...how much will this add to the shirrt...depends on if you do it yourself...hand placing individually...or outsourcing and if you do send out, the cost is dependent a lot on where you are located so giving a price blind is not very accurate BTW...what kind shirt are you buying at the price you list..are you buying wholesale...seems pricey to me

I just turned down a job that had 3/4 inch text as I thought it looked crappy using the font they wanted...so contact a vendor and see


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Charles makes some very good points. You may want to trace or scan the wording you want to embellish with rhinestones, and simulate putting the different size stones on it by using circles that are approximately the size of the various rhinestones. I couldn't find my sizing chart, so I attached a picture of a color stud chart. At the very top, it has the studs in various sizes. Maybe you could use those sizes to see which size stone would fit best on your wording, and approximately how many.


----------

